# Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?



## TechBone (16. Juni 2014)

*Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Hey ihr Hardware verrükten , Ist das normal das ein 4,20GB Video über 2700 Minuten zum uploaden braucht? wenn ich eine ca. 1GB datei downloade dann ist es in 5 minuten da, aber das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, liegt es am Server von Google bzw. Youtube?

Hab eine VDSL 50K Glasfaser leitung von Telekom.

beim Download habe ich bis zu 5,8MBs und am wenigsten 3,4MB und Upload sehe ich nicht -.-


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

50mbit down, 10mbit upload bei vdsl50 also ein 5tel des downloads ist die theoretische bandbreite 
macht 5,x mb/s download max und 1,x mb/s upload max bin grad zu faul nachzuschauen oder umzurechnen 

das sind natürlich die maximalen werte die durchaus nach unten ausbrechen können


----------



## shadie (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Welchen Router hast du denn?
Dort müsstest du eigentlich auslesen können, welchen Uploade du hast.

4,2GB sind aber recht groß, wenn ich Let´s Plays hochlade dann hat ein 15 Min. Video ca. 500mb, das zuzelt meine 16K Leitung mit 1k innerhalb von ca. 2 Stunden hoch.

Ist es denn schon im passenden Format? (MP4 idealerweise), weil sonst verzögert das den Uploade auch massiv.

by the way, der Downloade interessiert beim Hochladen überhaupt gar nicht


----------



## Rurdo (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Öh Upload ≄ Download. Du hast wahrscheinlich ne 50/5 Leitung. Also 50k Down und 5k Up. Vielleicht auch 50/10. 
Mach mal nen Speedtest (speedtest.net) dort zeigts dir dann an wie schnell deine Uploadleitung ist.


----------



## TechBone (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Habe den W723V und Ja ist schon auf MP4 und 28min. normalerweise dauert ein 10minuten video maximal 10minuten zum hochladen, oder habe auch mal musik hochgeladen da war das vidoe aber dann 15MB groß, das war in weniger als erner minute hochgeladen, aber seit ein paar tagen geht garnichts mehr, doch Onedrive funktioniert noch, auch mit dem uploaden D:


----------



## Laudian (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Die Telekom Leitungen sind immer 50/10, das sollte also eigentlich nicht das Problem sein. Kannst du mal bei DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen gucken wie hoch dein Upload ist ?


----------



## shadie (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*



TechBone schrieb:


> Habe den W723V und Ja ist schon auf MP4 und 28min. normalerweise dauert ein 10minuten video maximal 10minuten zum hochladen, oder habe auch mal musik hochgeladen da war das vidoe aber dann 15MB groß, das war in weniger als erner minute hochgeladen, aber seit ein paar tagen geht garnichts mehr, doch Onedrive funktioniert noch, auch mit dem uploaden D:


 
Ehm 4,5GB und nur 28min?!
Lädst du das uncodiert hoch?
Für 28Min sind dateien bei mir max 1gb groß.

Dennoch sollte es wesentlich flotter gehen.

Mach mal einen Speedtest oder schaue im Router nach, wie viel uploade er dir gibt.


----------



## TechBone (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

ich erreiche im Upload: 8.372kbit's

Download: 45.222kbit's


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*



TechBone schrieb:


> ich erreiche im Upload: 8.372kbit's
> 
> Download: 45.222kbit's


 Dann liegst warscheinlich an Youtube. Mal nen anderen Browser probiert?

4,2GB für 28min ist aber total ok. Meine 1080p Videos lade ich auch meist mit 30 Mbit/s in h264 hoch, damit es gut aussieht. Ich hasse das immer wenn Leute 1080p hochladen und dann so wenig Bitrate nehmen das es richtig schön abpixelt.


----------



## Laudian (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Wie hast du das Video denn codiert ? In .h264 ? Welche Qualitätseinstellung ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Framerate musst du natürlich an die Quelle anpassen. Nach Möglichkeit sollte man die Framerate nicht unnötig verändern.


----------



## Laudian (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Dich meinte ich eigentlich nicht 

Mich interessiert viel mehr, welchen Codec der TE für sein Video benutzt, um ein .h264 auf so eine hohe Bitrate zu bringen müsste man ja schon eine extrem hohe Qualität einstellen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Aso dachte ich war gemeint, weils direkt ohne Zitat unter meinem Post stand. Ich mache meine Videos auch in h264 mit 30 MBit/s, da kommt auch so eine Größe raus. Dann sieht es zum Schluss wenigstens gut aus. Ab 5 MBit/s Upload ist das auch von der Uploadzeit her absolut ok.


----------



## TechBone (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

es ist auf 1920x1200 Gerendert von Camtasia studio, aber meine Einstellungen liegen dort schon richtig. gut ich versuchs mal über nen anderen browser.

ich geb euch mal ebenfalls ein screenshot werde noch editieren.

übern anderen browser geht es sogar noch langsamer mit 3000 minuten :O


----------



## Laudian (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Dein Anhang funktioniert nicht.


----------



## TechBone (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Youtube Video Hochladen dauert über 2000 minuten?*

Das beste kommt ja noch : Wir bieten zurzeit keinen direkten E-Mail-Support für dein Konto an. Zack Boom..-.-

und jetzt? ich versuche mal das video über meinen laptop hochzuladen....vielleicht gehts ja dann bessser.

es liegt definitiv an Youtube, ich habe das video gerade an meine(online) cloud geschickt und das wurde in 1er minute hochgeladen(4,20GB)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=748412


----------

